# HELP HELP HYMER 694 Stuck in France



## 110446 (Mar 8, 2008)

We are currently stuck in a supermarket car park unable to move as the part we need is no longer manufactured. We have a Peugeot Hymer 694 tag axle 1991. The rear wheel drive shaft has gone on one of the wheels and we are searching for a replacement. Does anyone know of anybody breaking a Hymer 694? We have also been advised by Peugeot that the Talbot Express J5 tri axle has the same parts. In Sept 2007 a Hymer was being broken on ebay. Ebay can only give us details of this if we can provide seller's name. Does anyone know this? We'd really appreciate any help. We are really stuck as we have no breakdown cover either! Also does anyone know if it's possible to get this part made.
Thank you!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi try

here

to start with,

may not help but may know someone who can..

been exactly in your position after a motorbike crash in France, ended up sourcing all the bits and rebuilding while out there, there was no other way home except a £1000 recovery bill 

WIll think more...

What exactly is the chassis ? (I know nothing of Hymers)


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

and

here

put a 'wanted' add on some hymer websites.. as well...


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

taken from a posting a year old 


liverpool : i know a breakers yard that have got a hymer 694 thats broke it for spares and i know that the doors still there its strand road salvedge telephne 0151-287-0286 and ask for bob hope this helps


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

and

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html

and

http://www.dmiuk.com/


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your predicament!

You could try: http://www.motorhomes-r-us.com/accessories shop.html

Will let you know if I find anything else.

Mark


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

johng1974, what a wonderful way you have tried too help a fellow m/homer, 
chilly3076 must be well chuffed with all the info you have provided, good on you.

Bob


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Bob thanks but I doubt its of any use...

I was just seeing how long I could stay at the top of the present topics

:twisted:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. I think you will find that "MotorhomesRus" have gone out of business. Their yard and offices are empty anyway.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, so another try!

http://www.carparts-direct.co.uk/Drive_Shafts.cfm

Spoke to these people, who show the Talbot Express as a selectable vehicle, and they should be able to help you.

They would like to know the length of the shaft and the number of teeth on the splines. Also, if it is a one or two part shaft. If it is the one part then it can be ordered in, and is around £150 + VAT (and delivery) or if it is the two part then it is likely that it will need to be re-built and returned.

Might be worth giving them a ring at least (00 44 1623 658041 outside UK).

Good luck.

At least you have food near-by!

Mark.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well done Mark


----------



## freddal (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi
You could try www.carparts-direct.co.uk
Tel 0871 9181800

Fred


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

You know people, this is what this site is all about. Where else would you find people willing to help someone in distress.
Try asking a stranger for help in your local High Street!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

take the wheel off and drive on 3 at the back at least you will be able to move, get on a site, sort some breadown cover asap stay on site for a week then get out onto the road refit wheel and ring breakdown. it will be an alco chassis and the torsion bar will probably be an absolute Ba****d to get off as it been there 17 years.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*stuck in france*

you have not said which part of france you are in?have you tried local breakers in france failing that try some german web sites iwas in a simular predicament some years ago i hired a car in the end and searched scrap yards 
good luck keep us updated one of us may be coming your way and could drop a part you locate off to you


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi. I owned a 694 and the rear wheel bearings are a standard bearing and can be obtained from any bearing supplier, It does not have drive shafts as its front wheel drive ? all the running gear on these rear wheels are Peugeot parts from the J5 series , you should not have a problem getting these in a Scrap yard, if the bearing has damaged its stub axle that can also be changed, These bearings must be correctly fitted and greased on a regular basis , And also a total of 8 grease points on the rear axles. changing the bearing is a streight forward job. can be done by yourself! leave the very minimun of play when tightening the bearing nut .


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I really do symphasise and hope you get it sorted,but if you don't know whether you van is front or rear wheel drive wasn't it a bit foollhardy to travel without breakdown insurance?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Where are you in France we are traveling down to Spain on the 3 Nov if I can bring anything down to you let me Know. You can PM me if you wish cannot help on the parts.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

no information just bumping it up.

cabby


----------



## 110446 (Mar 8, 2008)

*THANK YOU!*

Wow! Thank you so much for all your replies! We are overwhelmed by all your help and kindness.

To expand on our situation we are parked in a supermarket car park behind a Peugeot garage in Sarzeau in Brittany. It was this garage which took the wheel off and showed us the problem. They said the part required was extremely rare and that they would not be able to obtain it. When we offered to search for the part they said that, even if we could obtain the part, they would be unable to do the repair for us. They said there was nothing they could do for us and goodbye.

Due to the language barrier, we were unclear as to the name of the part we were looking for. After having been in contact with a number of people, we understand that we have an Alko chassis and that the part we are looking for is a rear stub axle, as the shaft has been damaged on it. We have spoken with Alko in the UK and they will get back to us with what they can do though it will probably be expensive.

Does anyone have knowledge or experience of what vehicles from the J5 series we could obtain parts from?

That's the story so far...

Thanks again for all your help, your advice and experiences, contact numbers, and helping us to get clear on what parts we need. We really appreciate it.

Steve & Susi


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Ifits a main dealer you're parked behind then their lack of interest doesn't suprise me. You would be advise to try and find a local truck repair garage, independantly owned, the scruffier the better. These boys know how to fix things rather than just replace them !


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Ifits a main dealer you're parked behind then their lack of interest doesn't suprise me. You would be advise to try and find a local truck repair garage, independantly owned, the scruffier the better. These boys know how to fix things rather than just replace them !


I agree 

When our Renault Trafic radiator failed in Carpentras a few years ago the breakdown service truck took it initially to the main dealer just a few hundred metres down the road. They said they couldn't touch it for two weeks so the driver took us across town to a small garage on a trading estate and we were back on the road with a new radiator by 3pm - and had a nice meal in a restaurant on the edge of the trading estate while we waited.

Steve


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve. I live on the wirral, tother side of the Mersey from Liverpool, I can ring Strand Road Salvage tomorrow but I think its unlikely they will still have it as the post listed above was an old one.
Cheers Sid


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I was looking the other night at this site for spares for my Talbot, which is a J5, and they seem to have lots of stuff. www.247Spares.co.uk


----------



## 110446 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Fingers crossed*

Hi everyone

Thanks so much for all your help.

We spent hours on the internet & phone to dealers and garages in France & the UK but noone could help us.

Then, yesterday we bumped into an English lady in an internet cafe (who now lives in France). We got chatting and she said that the locals avoid the Peugeot garage as they are so unhelpful. She recommended another garage that the locals go to. So we went to them yesterday. They confirmed that the part is no longer made but that they would see if they could locate a second hand part for us. When we returned today, they said they have located a second hand part for us and that they can fit it for us today at 2pm!!

Wow! Fingers crossed...

Thanks again!

Steve & Susi


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Fingers crossed*



chilly3076 said:


> When we returned today, they said they have located a second hand part for us and that they can fit it for us today at 2pm!!


Wonderful.

Make sure you keep the removed part, I guess you have 1 or 3 more. It will act as a sample if another goes and it may be repairable given time to find the right place.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Fingers crossed*



chilly3076 said:


> When we returned today, they said they have located a second hand part for us and that they can fit it for us today at 2pm!!
> 
> Wow! Fingers crossed...
> 
> ...


Hi Steve & Susi,

Although I haven't been able to help in any way, I have been following your plight with great interest. Please keep us posted on the repair progress and eventual outcome.

Well done so far, and well done also to all those that assisted in varying forms. Brilliant stuff, eh?

Jock.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Although I too have been unable to help, I am delighted with your good news. 

The locals (even if only living there for a short time) always know "the little man round the corner". We were stuck in Riems with an oil pressure light on. A small garage which dealt with commercial vehicles had 5 people checking it and even found an English speaker for the technical explanation. The problem was with the electrics - not the pressure. Despite spending about an hour checking it all out, they would not accept payment. It seemed a bit feeble just to leave some euros for a drink for them, but they were delighted.
Now who says the French are unhelpful and standoffish?

Just noticed the time - hope you are on your way now.

Sue


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Glad its sorted, get them to check /the play and grease the other 3 wheel bearings,


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

just wishing you good luck


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

> Although I too have been unable to help, I am delighted with your good news


Hope you are now back on the road. What a saga and hooray for the French. They're not all bad you know


----------

